# Kind of, maybe, not sure, but thought I'd ask.



## Tight Knot (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought a generic remote cabled shutter release that was supposed to be for the Canon 7D, but it has a pin connection (like a microphone or earphone jack), and the camera seems to have a very different connection port. Any ideas if it can be used?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2012)

As far as I know, for a shutter cable on these cameras, you need this cable end http://images.villageorigin.com/005600-004/005.jpg?s=600


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 22, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> As far as I know, for a shutter cable on these cameras, you need this cable end http://images.villageorigin.com/005600-004/005.jpg?s=600



I think you're right. Any idea though, whether I can use the one I have in the microphone port? Or if there is an adaptor?


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Not without an adapter.  

Canon has two different plugs.  All Rebel bodies and the 60D use a jack that looks like a headphone jack (btw, even some high-end point & shoots from Canon use this plug.  I have a G1 X that uses the same jack.)

The 7D and up all use a a rounded connector (not really round -- flat on two sides and has a fluted side so that it's "keyed" (can't be inserted backwards)) with 3 pins in it.

Both types of connector are actually 3-pin connectors.  

When I bought the Canon 60Da (intended exclusively for astrophotograph) Canon realized that astronomers really need a remote release with an intervalometer.  They only make one intervalometer and it's cable is designed to attach to the pro bodies (7D, 5D, 1D, etc.) but the 60Da has the same socket as the 60D and all the Rebels (the thing that looks like a headphone jack).  So they made an adapter.  They include the adapter when you buy a 60Da -- but the adapter really goes the other way.  It's designed to let you adapt the 3-pin plug on the remote release to the stereo pin type jack on the 60Da.  You basically want the REVERSE which is to let you use the release that has a headphone type jack in a camera body that wants a 3-pin plug.

There are probably companies who make adapters for this.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 22, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Not without an adapter.
> 
> Canon has two different plugs.  All Rebel bodies and the 60D use a jack that looks like a headphone jack (btw, even some high-end point & shoots from Canon use this plug.  I have a G1 X that uses the same jack.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Tim, if you come across any companies that do, please let me know.


----------



## Dao (Oct 22, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Not without an adapter.
> 
> Canon has two different plugs.  All Rebel bodies and the 60D use a jack that looks like a headphone jack (btw, even some high-end point & shoots from Canon use this plug.  I have a G1 X that uses the same jack.)
> 
> ...



I wonder why Canon change the jack on the XXD series, cost?  The remote shutter cable I had for my 40D works with my 7D.  So they must change it either on the 50D body or the 60D (most likely in 60D)


----------

